# Dasiy and Buttercup - 2 female baby rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx 5 months and spayed. 
Name(s): Daisy (homed) and Buttercup (still looking)
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: These girl were part of an accidental litter.
Will the group be split: They can go as a pair or singles as long as they are to be paired with a neutered male rabbit. We can assist with bonding if needed. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other : These 2 are very, very friendly and are very well handled. They are Dutch x's and lovely buns. Agoutis are very unpopular so please don't overlook them!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still no interest in these two


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisy and Buttercup were spayed today. They can go as a pair or singles to be paired with a neutered male. We can assist with bonding if needed.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww they are stunning, i hope they find a loving forever home soon x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisy has now found a home, leaving Buttercup here still waiting.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck Buttercup.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Buttercup is still here.


----------



## richardpicard21 (Feb 16, 2011)

So cute!
I think you can use Rotastak for them.
Thank you


----------

